# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری خواندن و دی وی دی برای دروس اختصاصی

## fatemeh.ghn

سلام بچه ها سریع میرم سراغ موضوع اصلی :
بنظرتون برای منی که منطقه 3هستم و دبیرای آنچنان تاپی هم نداریم الان میگید تو چیکار به دبیر داری اما بحث سر همینه...من دارم 4روز در هفته میرم مدرسه درسای عمومی که طبیعتا نیازی به دبیر ندارن اما همون درسای اختصاصی هم که نیاز دارن دبیرای ما درس نمیدن تومدرسه و بچه هارو به بهونه ی تموم نکردن درسا تاعید میکشونن کلاس خصوصی که این همه وقتت هدر میره تا اماده بشی بری و بیای بعدشم بشینی اونایی که درس دادنو تمرین کنی بجز وقتی که برای مدرسه و مرور درسای همون روز میذاری...
اگرهم که کلاس خصوصی نگیری باهاشون میگن که تا عید تموم نمیشه وباید تابعداز عید بیاین..تازه سرکلاسم همش تعریف میکنن یا مینالن که اگروقت داشتین اینقدر خلاصه نمیگفتیم و.....
میخواستم بپرسم برای من بااین شرایط که پایه هم بعضی درسا اونقدر قوی نیستم وبایدوقت بذارم روش بهتر نیست برم غیرحضوری و برای درسای اختصاصی با دی وی دی پیش برم؟ واقعا وقتم کمه و یه عالمه درسای تلنبار شده دارم. مدرسه هم اگر دوساعت سرکلاس نری هی گیر میدن سرکلاسم ازبس سراغ حاشیه میرن چیزی متوجه نمیشی.
خواهشا هرکس اطلاع داره بهم کمک کنه تا دیر نشده تکلیفم مشخص بشه. 
ممنون :Yahoo (81):

----------


## _Mammad_

اگه میتونی نرو 
ولی اول شرایطش رو جویا شو ببین میتونی یان بالاخره 8 ماه درس خوندن با برنامه باید باشه 
من خودم تو منطقه 3 با یه معلمای داغون ک معلم زیست :بلد نبود تستای قلمچی رو حل کنه چون اصلا معلم زیست نیست معلم علوم بوده از راهنمایی هم باهامونه سرکلاسش فقط مسخره بازیه :Yahoo (21): 
بقیه معلماهم تعریف نمیکنم خودتون به عمق فاجعه پی ببرین 
ولی نمیتونم هر کاری میکنم 
مدیر اجازه نمییده نرم اخراج میکنه 
پدر و مادرم خودشون معلمن و جایی ک با من باشن طرف معلما رو میگیرن اصلا حمایت نمیکنن  به فکر آبرو خودشونن
خودمم نمیتونم کاری کنم ،راهش خوندن بصورت داوطلب آزاده ک اونم اصلا اجاره بهم نمیدن و کلی دردسر داره ،منطقمون مدرسه بزرگسالم نداره و همینطور غیر انتفاعی  :Yahoo (21): 
بدبختیه بزرگیه 
نمیدونم دیگه چه کنم
ولی تو اگه میتونی نرو

----------


## mina15

با شرایط شما بهترین کار اینه غیر حضوری بعضی دروس رو بردارید ، بشرطی که خیلی با انگیزه تلاش کنید  و از دی وی دی های موثق با منابع خوب پیش برید تا موفق بشید  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

> اگه میتونی نرو 
> ولی اول شرایطش رو جویا شو ببین میتونی یان بالاخره 8 ماه درس خوندن با برنامه باید باشه 
> من خودم تو منطقه 3 با یه معلمای داغون ک معلم زیست :بلد نبود تستای قلمچی رو حل کنه چون اصلا معلم زیست نیست معلم علوم بوده از راهنمایی هم باهامونه سرکلاسش فقط مسخره بازیه
> بقیه معلماهم تعریف نمیکنم خودتون به عمق فاجعه پی ببرین 
> ولی نمیتونم هر کاری میکنم 
> مدیر اجازه نمییده نرم اخراج میکنه 
> پدر و مادرم خودشون معلمن و جایی ک با من باشن طرف معلما رو میگیرن اصلا حمایت نمیکنن  به فکر آبرو خودشونن
> خودمم نمیتونم کاری کنم ،راهش خوندن بصورت داوطلب آزاده ک اونم اصلا اجاره بهم نمیدن و کلی دردسر داره ،منطقمون مدرسه بزرگسالم نداره و همینطور غیر انتفاعی 
> بدبختیه بزرگیه 
> ...


دقیقا متوجهم چی میگید مااینجا بزرگسالان داریم اما بعضی از بچه هارو دیدم که پروندشونو گرفتن و بردن یه شهر دیگه تومدرسه بزرگسالان..شما هم میتونی یه جستجویی کنی و با خانواده هماهنگ بشید تا اگر اوکی شد همینکارو کنید..واقعا حیفه بخواد این روزا بخاطر مدرسه ای بااین خصوصیات هدر بره.
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatemeh.ghn

up

----------


## Amir1879

سلام،،،،  من الان سال چهارمم،،،،، غیر حضوری میخونم،،،،،  دبیرستانم سمپاده و معلماش عالین ولی خب میدونی من خودم بهتر میفهمم درسو،،،  من به خاطر اینکه به مباحث آزمون قلم برسم نمیرم مدرسه،،،،  خیلی خوب،،،،،  دروسی مثل ریاضی بحث انتگرال و اینا هم اگه یاد نگیرم دی وی دی شو میبینم،،،،،  زندگی عالیه برام،،،،  معدل سومم 19 تمام بود

----------


## Dorhato

این شرایطی که تو گفتی فکر کنم با دی وی دی بهتر جواب بگیری.

----------

